
Principles For Successful Web Apps by Fred Wilson - iSimone
http://app.arcticfoxtv.com/d/onbxr
======
CharlieA
The video is 27 minutes long, with about 5 minutes of Q&A at the end and IMHO
worth watching all the way through, but the '10 Golden Rules' he discusses
are...

1\. Speed - more than a feature, mainstream users tend to be least forgiving,
slower apps grow slower.

2\. Instant Utility - service has to be useful straight away, without lots of
length configuration or importing data, use tricks to add utility (crawl web
for initial population), example: Google Video took weeks to encode
video...YouTube made it available ~immediately.

3\. Voice - Attitude/personality from software/application. Example: Twitter
'Fail Whale' creates a "voice".

4\. Less is More - example: Facebook at launch had a tiny amount of features
versus now. Del.icio.us was limited but powerful... "one little thing...get a
lot of utility..."

5\. Programmable - Allow other people to add value to your application.
Read/Write APIs. Lets developers add data/utility and "energy".

6\. Personal - User's own data / their personality establishes emotional
connection between user and app. Makes them "invested" in the product.

7\. RESTful - ?misuse of the term. All accessible resources in application
have a clean URL where it can be accessed. Example: Twitter URLs easily
understood from just the URL. ("<https://twitter.com/#!/fredwilson/lists>)

8\. Discoverable - How do people find your app? Take advantage of search (SEO)
and social media (virality) and build apps from the ground up to BE viral and
optimized for search.

9\. Clean - Application has focus per page and functionality on each page is
limited. Lots of space, big fonts. Don't let the user get it wrong. Example:
Tumblr login ("<http://www.tumblr.com/login>) - ie. nobody won't know what to
do.

10\. Playful - Help users have fun and incentives for the user to behave in
ways you want. Example: Weight Watchers has a game dynamic with setting goals
and achieving weight loss / LinkedIn & Facebook & Twitter with friend/follower
counts / FourSquare badges and mayorship.

~~~
nckbz
I just wanted to say thank you for this summary! :) Very good overview in
retrospective after having watched the video. Good start to the discussion.

------
joshcrowder
Hey HN, I'm one of the Founders of Arctic Fox the platform which is powering
this presentation. You can find out more info at www.arcticfoxtv.com

~~~
RyanMcGreal
FYI it worked for me on Chrome 20.0.1132.47 m but not on Firefox 13.0.1. The
slide show advance is one slide behind the slide I click (so I can't see the
last one) and the video doesn't play.

~~~
joshcrowder
Hey Ryan, thanks for letting me know, I just tested on Firefox 13.0.1 and it
works for me. I will investigate further.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I'm looking at it on Windows XP (hangs head in shame), in case that makes a
difference.

~~~
alttab
Holy 12 years ago Batman!

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The computer and OS are not my choice. At home and on my netbook I run Ubuntu.

------
ieg2012
Great presentation - Love the Arctic Fox platform - we use this for all our
presentations & recordings (1000 hours of content)

------
kyletech
Really interesting platform. Where can I read more about pricing?

